# Historical background for the language of the 17th century Baptist confessions



## Petty France (Jan 21, 2013)

For those concerned with confessing the 17th century Particular Baptist confessions (1644, 1646, 1677) and understanding their language in historical context, you may find portions of this (my) blog pertinent and interesting: 
Particular Voices

For example:
On the 1644/1646 confessions and their misuse by New Covenant theology:
New Covenant Theology and the 1644/1646 London Baptist Confession « Particular Voices
and
Are we free from the moral law in the new covenant? « Particular Voices

On the language of the covenants in chapter 7 of the 1677 confession:
Blackwood, Cobbet, and Cameron on the Covenants « Particular Voices

Ever thought about marrying your Great Aunt? Don't!
Consanguinity and affinity « Particular Voices

Typology in Particular Baptist hermeneutics:
Typology in Particular Baptist Hermeneutics « Particular Voices

Blessings


----------

